# Heat Transfers



## maxima54 (Aug 7, 2015)

I hear a lot about heat transfers that doesn't work right..can anyone tell me which company to go with that has the best heat transfers?.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Are you talking stock, or custom?


----------



## maxima54 (Aug 7, 2015)

Either one if not both trying to get a stock transfer for only t-shirts at the present moment and I'm looking to get a transfer that will work perfectly on my t-shirts


----------



## Paradigmwg (Feb 23, 2014)

There is no paper that is going to work "perfectly" if, by that, you mean looks and feels like a screen printed garment. I've personally found the Forever low temp for darks and the image clip for lights to be the best and most consistent papers.


----------

